# Different Belts on the Website



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Since I've come on here I've seen people with different titles as
White Belt
Yellow Belt
Orange Belt
Green Belt
Blue Belt
Etc.
And I've been wondering how you can upgrade. Recently I've gained some trophy points (8) and I've been upgraded from White to Yellow. Does the belt color have something to do with trophy points or messages? And can someone give me a full list of Belts and other titles (such as Master of the arts, Senior Master, Grandmaster, etc.) Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Use this code.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Where?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

It's just a measure of how much you post.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Since I've come on here I've seen people with different titles as
> White Belt
> Yellow Belt
> Orange Belt
> ...


Belt is entirely based on the number of posts. (Except in my case, where it also indicates the sheer brilliance of my posting content.)

[FAQ] Whats the story with the "White Belt" in my profile?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Belt is entirely based on the number of posts. (Except in my case, where it also indicates the sheer brilliance of my posting content.)
> 
> [FAQ] Whats the story with the "White Belt" in my profile?


but you dont have a belt colour displayed on the post heading


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> but you dont have a belt colour displayed on the post heading



Because he chooses not to.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> but you dont have a belt colour displayed on the post heading


Wdym


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> but you dont have a belt colour displayed on the post heading


I suppose my ironic (still can't get used to that usage) tone wasn't clear. Re-read my post, remembering I have no rank showing.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

now i understand thank


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 18, 2021)

Its the number of your post.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 18, 2021)

So, even here, belt promotion has no relation to quality?  They are merely participation awards?   Hmmm.  That sounds too familiar.  Is there no refuge?

I've always heard that with rank come responsibility.  Jobo, you are one of the few grandmasters - how do you handle the pressure of that illustrious title?  I'd like to prepare myself for the future.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 18, 2021)

Belt has relation to quality it just here if you post you get ranked and if you get likes you get trophies.


----------

